# Just got car back first oil change probems!



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

Hope they didn't forget to put the oil in it.


----------



## Kexlox (Nov 4, 2014)

amped24 said:


> Took it in for first oil change drive off the lot and I start getting a lot of vibration and engine noise, car then dies in the middle of a busy intersection.
> 
> Wtf did they **** up now. Not even 6500 miles and 3 service trips jesus Christ chevy.
> 
> Anyone have any ideas


At a guess they either filled it way too full, or put in Dexos 1 oil. I'd bet on way too full.


----------



## amped24 (May 31, 2015)

Oil dipstick showing oil 3/4 inch over the highest measurable level. Also had the tow truck driver confirm that too.

Got towed to the dealership and just sitting here now. Not sure what to do I'm pretty sure the issue is over filled not sure what that does to the engine. Drove over 30 miles like that...


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> Wtf did they **** up now.
> Oil dipstick showing oil 3/4 inch over the highest measurable level. Also had the tow truck driver confirm that too.


 - I was not happy with my last visit to a GM dealer. This is not that complicated - a simple oil change. I had my car (2004 GTO) in for a coolant system flush and refill. Found the cooling system overfilled and the overflow tank hose resting on the exhaust manifold and my intake pipe over tightened and distorted. They did the oil change correctly - but I provided exactly 6.5 qts. Dip stick was correct level.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Was the oil clean (new) on the dipstick, or did it look sorta dirty (like they didn't do a complete drain of the old oil). Wonder if they changed the filter too, and if not, would that account for the 3/4" of overfill? How many quarts of oil was on the work order that you received?

Probably the best thing to do is do the procedure all over from the begining and do it correctly this time. The second thing to do is perhaps find another dealership for future service work.


----------



## BlueTopaz (Aug 25, 2012)

Not good, and we are expected to trust dealerships???? 

Seems that our CTD's are very sensitive to overfilling with oil, unlike most other vehicles.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Amateur Hour

Time to name names.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Jim Frye said:


> Was the oil clean (new) on the dipstick, or did it look sorta dirty (like they didn't do a complete drain of the old oil). Wonder if they changed the filter too, and if not, would that account for the 3/4" of overfill? How many quarts of oil was on the work order that you received?
> 
> Probably the best thing to do is do the procedure all over from the begining and do it correctly this time. The second thing to do is perhaps find another dealership for future service work.


That doesn't work on the diesels. The oil is black immediately after you run the engine.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

To the OP - Sounds like they overfilled. Sounds similar to what one other person experienced. What does it say on your repair order, for how many quarts and what item number for the oil?


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

diesel said:


> That doesn't work on the diesels. The oil is black immediately after you run the engine.


Well, stupid me. Didn't notice that the thread was in the diesel forum. My apologies.


----------



## amped24 (May 31, 2015)

diesel said:


> To the OP - Sounds like they overfilled. Sounds similar to what one other person experienced. What does it say on your repair order, for how many quarts and what item number for the oil?


Unfortunately it just lists that they added it not how much.


----------



## Preston378 (Jun 12, 2014)

Never trust a dealership. Ever. Any of them. Only go if its free


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

amped24 said:


> Unfortunately it just lists that they added it not how much.


thats crazy bookkeeping


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

Preston378 said:


> Never trust a dealership. Ever. Any of them. Only go if its free


umm, this thread is aboot a free service


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

I've mentioned this before, but it seems valid here too. I have supplied my own oil since day one (minus factor fill) when getting my oil changed at the dealership. I always give them 5 liters (the oil I use is sold in liters, not quarts) to use. As I understand 5 liters is equivalent to about 5.3 quarts of oil. The CTD calls for 4.5 quarts if my memory serves me correct. Every time I have the oil changed, I ask for the remaining oil back. With the exception of one time (I've had at least 8 oil changes done), I haven't received oil back. That leads me to believe that they are just using all 5 liters and calling it a day (who knows). When I check the level for myself, it's usually just a bit over the full line. Nothing major, but still over. If this is the case, they have basically overfilled me every time and I have had no issues. My guess is that they are doubling the required amount of oil in some cases (as mentioned in another thread). Going forward, I would mention to the service writer that the car calls for no more than 4.5 quarts of oil. Make sure they note this on their paperwork. It's a PITA to have to do this, but it looks like it could end up saving you a lot of grief in the future.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Use a sharpie to draw a line on the bottle showing the amount of oil that should be returned. 0.5 litres I believe.


----------



## squierjosh (Jul 11, 2015)

Kexlox said:


> At a guess they either filled it way too full, or put in Dexos 1 oil. I'd bet on way too full.


30 miles? I thought it died in the intersection? Why wouldn't you just go back into the dealer and have them come get the car?


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

This thread indicates there is a bit of an alarming number of instances where the dealer either doesn't provide proper paperwork or does not properly document things as they should. My servicing dealer has completely earned my trust from the very first service and I have gone back to them any time my car needed anything I couldn't do. It is a good feeling to have a good dealership, and it sucks that not all dealerships are created equal.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

> or put in Dexos 1 oil


this will never cause the original posters problem. yes dexos1 isn't for the ctd but wont cause this kind of an issue


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

Symptoms do sound similar to an overfill, but a significant one, and not just the 0.5 Liter variety. If I remember from looking at it from underneath, I think our oil pans get wider at the top above the specified oil level, so a double-fill might only result in 3/4" of rise on the dipstick, but it's enough to cause a problem. 

Short term, correcting the oil level should return the car to normal operation, if an overfill was the problem. However, long-term, it could result in damage to or malfunctions with the emissions systems, which are very sensitive on these Diesels. Early problems could be continued rough operation due to oil in the intercooler and piping. Next would be the possibility of a clogged DPF due to the crankcase oil burning and leaving deposits in it, or unburned crankcase oil passing into it and becoming trapped. A manual re-gen or even a DPF replacement eventually may be required to remedy this. Malfunctioning sensors are a problem that can take months to show up, as they may not malfunction immediately upon being contaminated with the oil, but once they are oil fouled, they will accumulate a buildup of soot that will result in their eventual malfunction. Once this happens, cleaning is typically not enough to restore them to normal operation, and they would require replacement. 

I would push them for extending the coverage on your emissions system to or beyond 100,000 miles as a corrective measure for the long-term damage that may arise as a result of the overfill.


----------



## amped24 (May 31, 2015)

squierjosh said:


> 30 miles? I thought it died in the intersection? Why wouldn't you just go back into the dealer and have them come get the car?


It did after I drove it about 30 miles to the gym from the dealership. It was then towed back.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

pandrad61 said:


> this will never cause the original posters problem. yes dexos1 isn't for the ctd but wont cause this kind of an issue


definately not in 30 miles


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

I can see in maybe 5,000 miles or 15,000 a emissions systems failure or worn bearings but not 30 miles


----------



## RIXSTER (Apr 13, 2015)

Diesel oil for the Cruze should be part #88865157, filter should be PF2260G, that should be a Dexos2 type oil.


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

revjpeterson said:


> Symptoms do sound similar to an overfill, but a significant one, and not just the 0.5 Liter variety. If I remember from looking at it from underneath, I think our oil pans get wider at the top above the specified oil level, so a double-fill might only result in 3/4" of rise on the dipstick, but it's enough to cause a problem.
> 
> Short term, correcting the oil level should return the car to normal operation, if an overfill was the problem. However, long-term, it could result in damage to or malfunctions with the emissions systems, which are very sensitive on these Diesels. Early problems could be continued rough operation due to oil in the intercooler and piping. Next would be the possibility of a clogged DPF due to the crankcase oil burning and leaving deposits in it, or unburned crankcase oil passing into it and becoming trapped.  A manual re-gen or even a DPF replacement eventually may be required to remedy this. Malfunctioning sensors are a problem that can take months to show up, as they may not malfunction immediately upon being contaminated with the oil, but once they are oil fouled, they will accumulate a buildup of soot that will result in their eventual malfunction. Once this happens, cleaning is typically not enough to restore them to normal operation, and they would require replacement.
> 
> I would push them for extending the coverage on your emissions system to or beyond 100,000 miles as a corrective measure for the long-term damage that may arise as a result of the overfill.


I totally agree with this post. Get the extended coverage and if they don't give to you have them buy the car back. If they don't then get a lawyer. If it was an overfill you have them by the you know whats. I am sick of these service departments getting the corporate push and rushing jobs that need to be taken slowly and done carefully. I am not blaming the service departments but the corporate pressure they are under in doing jobs. You know sometimes stuff doesn't come off easy or you snap a piece a plastic or who knows what happens. But the corporate robots don't care they just want it all looking correctly on paper and get you out the door. I am sure they are working on drones or robots to do the maintenance just like the assembly lines. Corporations want to take the human factor out of everything.


----------



## steveg241 (Jul 18, 2013)

plasticplant said:


> The CTD calls for 4.5 quarts if my memory serves me correct.


In fact the Cruze diesel requires 4.5L. You should only get back 0.5L each time. I generally give a large 5L container of oil and so far each time of three oil changes I have received it back with 0.5L remaining. I guess it all depends on the dealer. Where I live it is the law that if the customer asks for the old part after a repair the shop must give it to them. I'm not sure if that is why I get things back most of the time.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

So what was the problem? Overfill?


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

steveg241 said:


> In fact the Cruze diesel requires 4.5L. You should only get back 0.5L each time. I generally give a large 5L container of oil and so far each time of three oil changes I have received it back with 0.5L remaining. I guess it all depends on the dealer. Where I live it is the law that if the customer asks for the old part after a repair the shop must give it to them. I'm not sure if that is why I get things back most of the time.


4.5 liters/4.75 quarts is what it calls for, but in practice it is full with 4.5 quarts.


----------



## Rex Escobar (Sep 10, 2015)

This definitely sounds like overfill. Just adding on to what has been already discussed, people have missed out on the fact that the problem occurred due to poor service on behalf of the dealer. Hence, I believe, it would be better off to have it serviced from some other dealer or a trusted outside service center where you can have the guarantee of proper service. The fact of the matter is, despite the claims that it is better to have your cars serviced from their respective service centers, we are coming across a lot of situations where there have been issues. I say this because I have had a similar experience from one of the dealers. That led me to change the center to Service Plus in Etobicoke, which was closer to where I live. I do not see any difference in the kind of service offered and I'm more than happy that things are much less stressful now than what it used to be. So, I would advise you to first get the issue fixed from the same place itself and then probably shift to a better alternative.


----------

